# Consistency problem of the Oracle (touch) enlightened



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Here in the forum we have some guys telling that they get reproducible shots with the oracle while some are saying the opposite.

I have tried a dozen of different beans during the last month and i think i can make a preliminary judgement: It's based on the beans!

I had big problems with supermarket beans and much less problems with premium beans. But now i have found one sort of beans from a specific roast house (mid-rosted, 100% arabica, choclate-nuts taste): https://www.roesttrommel.de/de/espresso/12/roesttrommel?c=6

which produce very constant results. All other beans (even from that roast house) were not so constant. So it should not be a pardon for the not-so-good-grinder of the machine which seems to be very picky, but maybe it can help one or another.

Maybe somebody has an explation?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What do you mean by not constant results? Just not tasty or something else.

I presume you are weighing in and out? With the beans that were not tasty did you try changing your brew recipes?

Or are you judging not constant by some other criteria?

It's really hard to tell , you just may like the beans you have which is fine. But Really light roasted beans can be a little less forgiving than some more developed roasted ones but again it's all personal preference.

I like lighter roasted beans for espresso but do really struggle to get a decent espresso from that grinder in the oracle compared to when i was using A Niche , but that is not suprising. Of course some lighter roasted beans are just too under developed


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> What do you mean by not constant results?


It was never about bad taste, always about gram output. With this beans i get it mostly very constant (~40g) with very few exceptions (1:2 brew ratio).

And important: Over several days without adjusting the grind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oracleuser said:


> It was never about bad taste, always about gram output. With this beans i get it mostly very constant (~40g) with very few exceptions (1:2 brew ratio).
> 
> And important: Over several days without adjusting the grind.


All that matters is taste in the end.

Yes the oracle will give different results i think thats a function of the grinder and the self tamping mech and how many beans are in the hopper at any one time .


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> All that matters is taste in the end.
> 
> Yes the oracle will give different results i think thats a function of the grinder and the self tamping mech and how many beans are in the hopper at any one time .


Yeah, but i like 1:2 and if the output gives me 1:3 then i don't like the taste









It's no problem of the tamping mechanism. I tested it with an external Sage Grinder and manual tamp and result was the same.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oracleuser said:


> Yeah, but i like 1:2 and if the output gives me 1:3 then i don't like the taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you change the grind....

I think the distribution and tamping mech aren't always consistent shot to shot. I can sense and see effects of channeling from the spouted shots.

Ultimately if you have Beans you like and tasty drinks then all good and all that matters.

Going forward don't pin all your beans to a set recipe, experiment would be my advice. Ultimately the grinder in the oracle is the major weak point.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

The grinder is poor, the tamping mechanism is poor, inconsistency is almost guaranteed imo. I speak as somebody who's had two and sent them both back for this reason.


----------

